# Does anyone pronounce "mow" like "wow"?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Just curious. Anyone here who "mauus" their lawn (rhyming with "wow!" Or "how") Instead of saying you "moe" (rhyming with "snow")? Just wondering, since we have all different accents and pronunciations. Lol...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Whoa? Or wow?


----------

